

BlockBattle (HTML5 multiplayer tetris) goes social - martythemaniak
http://blog.blockbattle.net/2012/05/blockbattlenet-leaderboard-ranking.html

======
austinhallock
Those features are what we're trying to make easy with Clay.io

<http://clay.io/docs> \- Let me know what you think and if you would have used
the API if you had known about it. If not, I'd like to know what we can
improve on!

------
Urgo
I'd love to log in but sadly you can't log in via the site and have to use
twitter, facebook, or google. No thanks.

~~~
jestor
Hi Urgo,

I'm one of the creators of blockbattle. What would be your preferred method of
login? If we implemented a generic openid method would that be sufficient?
Would you prefer a simple username and password on the site?

Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
Urgo
Yeah I've been playing for the last 20 minutes and would much prefer a normal
site based login/password system. No offense but I don't like linking
facebook/twitter/etc in where sites have the ability to post to my feeds/read
my data/etc ;)

I used to play tetrinet all the time back 10 years ago or so and this has been
fun.

~~~
jestor
I understand the desire to keep your facebook/twitter/etc accounts secure from
applications.

Our decision to not include a typical username and password authentication
method was a simple prioritization. We want to add username and password auth
too.

We use facebook's tornado framework, and it makes integrating with openid and
oauth2-like system really easy.

Stay tuned for more authentication options.

------
obaid
This is pretty well done. Good job guys!

